# Body Wraps and Waist Wraps: The difference between losing fat and losing inches



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Body wraps” have been around for ages in the weight loss and spa industry. Claims include loss of body weight, loss of body fat, and loss of inches. Infomercials for rubber ???waist belts” are also back on TV and similar claims are made for these types of wraps as well. Tom’s eBook: Burn the Fat, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

